# St. Augustine Fla meds



## J.R. Collector (Feb 9, 2017)

Just thought I would share these three med bottles I forgot I had until I went through some old boxes in the attic. ( Smith & Woodman Dispensing Chemist St.Augustine Fla.)


----------



## sandchip (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice!  I can't imagine forgetting that I had bottles like that.


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 10, 2017)

Those are purty for sure!


----------



## Ken_Riser (Feb 15, 2017)

Sweet looking I love the blues and browns especi


----------



## Ken_Riser (Feb 15, 2017)

Especially the brown hand blown snuff bottles Levi garrets I find in okllahoma how old never heard of that name and in Oklahoma we find alot strange meds mostly browns some black medicine show types


----------



## Ken_Riser (Feb 15, 2017)

One day I found a bottle with the same address I also found that S where I sold it to house was old gray drug way back when Frank Phillips owner of Phillips petroleum was about to do the first well in America I helped drill right next to that well yea buddy gusher and no blow out preventer has got the rig in the end melted down that scchramm sure rig like a giant candle Pershing Oklahoma


----------

